# przekierowanie na konsolę

## mylek

odpalam pewien program ktory wywala debug do pliku

szukam sposobu zeby wyswietlic ten plik automatycznie w drugiej konsoli ale tak, zeby jego zawartosc na ekrane uaktualniala sie na ekranie w czasie rzeczywistym

do serwera loguje sie zdalnie

ma ktos jakis pomysl?

----------

## joi_

```
tail -f plik
```

----------

## sebas86

Lepsze chyba będzie:

```
watch -n interwał_w_sekundach polecenie
```

 Przykład:

```
watch -n1 cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
```

----------

## c0oba

Od jakiegoś czasu tail -f, jeśli może, używa inotif do sprawdzania kiedy plik się zmienił, wiec nie jest taki zły.

----------

